
YahooMail Is So Bad That Congress Just Banned It - jerryhuang100
http://gizmodo.com/cyberattack-leads-to-a-yahoomail-ban-on-capitol-hill-1775851542
======
jgalt212
I don't know about this particular case, but search on Yahoo mail seems to
have been broken for months. And just recently I stopped getting email alerts
for calendar events I set to alert me.

